# ordered my first nice pocket knife! Spyderco Paramilitary 2



## diesel79 (Jun 7, 2013)

Well after a ton of internet scouring I finally pulled the trigger on my first nice blade. Found a brand new black Spyderco Paramilitary 2. Can't wait to get it!

After the years does everyone who owns one still like it, or have you found something you prefer better?


----------



## climberkid (Jun 8, 2013)

It is still my primary knife. I thinned out my collection down to 1 (and I didn't price gouge like people selling them for $140 or more)
Most of my other knives are specific use but this is the most versitile of them all.
I sharpen or strop it after each use to ensure its ready to go.

Take care of it and it will take care of you.

If you don't have a decent sharpening system I reccomend reading up on what's out there over at blade forums. 
I use a DMT system with 4 plates.


----------



## Hesh68 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have been carrying one for over 2 years, you wont go wrong with this blade. Its comfortable to carry in jeans or shorts and has a very usable blade length. Talk about price gouging, thankfully your not in Australia, the PMII is currently on eBay for $450.00.....now thats price gouging


----------



## BR101 (Jun 9, 2013)

The PM2 is a sweet knife. I hope you bought it from a authorized dealer. Lately PM2's have been very rare to come by and the china market has capitalized on pushing copies of them. The best way to avoid falling victim is buying from a authorized dealer.


----------



## tx101 (Jun 9, 2013)

The PM2 and a left handed Sebenza are my primary EDC rotation.


----------



## diesel79 (Jun 9, 2013)

I bought out from sooner state knives in Oklahoma. They had positive reviews on the blade forum so it should be legit. I bought it from their Ebay store.

Looks like these are as addicting as flashlights. Just picked up a Delica over in the market place. Lol


----------



## Beanz (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm a big Benchmade fan - but I love the PM2! I've been eyeing the M390 steel with the blue G-10 scales. But the price --- Yowzaaaa.

Rick M.


----------



## Dprichard (Jun 25, 2013)

PM2 is a great knife. Great size. I have had several in and out of rotation over time and loved them all. Strong, but light weight. Absolute winner.


----------



## diesel79 (Jun 27, 2013)

I also picked up a stretch and have a military on the way. Gonna rotate all three in my edc. These things are addicting.


----------



## carrot (Jun 27, 2013)

diesel79 said:


> I also picked up a stretch and have a military on the way. Gonna rotate all three in my edc. These things are addicting.



All three of those are my favorite Spydies around. Throw in the Manix 2 Lightweight and the Caly 3 CF/ZDP and you've truly got the best of the bunch.


----------



## diesel79 (Jun 28, 2013)

I will have to look into one of those for my next. Do you prefer one over the other?


----------



## carrot (Jun 29, 2013)

diesel79 said:


> I will have to look into one of those for my next. Do you prefer one over the other?


They are too different to directly compare. 

The Caly 3 CF is way nicer and more a gentleman's folder that also happens to be excellent for some pretty tough jobs, whereas the Manix 2 Lightweight is a super tough knife reimagined to be a super lightweight, big knife. 

I think the Caly 3 is *nicer* by far. However, the Manix 2 Lightweight also gets a lot of love from me because I like larger knives with large handles and it disappears into your pocket because it is so light.


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm total noob but the Spyderco do look very nice. Out of interest, how do you rate this item/manufacturer? http://miltner-adams.com/knives/products/ma-1_tactical-folder.html


----------



## carrot (Jun 29, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> I'm total noob but the Spyderco do look very nice. Out of interest, how do you rate this item/manufacturer? http://miltner-adams.com/knives/products/ma-1_tactical-folder.html



I think it seems gimmicky and ugly. I saw their original marketing for their neck knives a few years back and lost all interest in the company.

You would be better off trying a Spyderco Urban or UKPK, which are legal for carry in the UK as well as being awesome knives.


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 29, 2013)

carrot said:


> I think it seems gimmicky and ugly. I saw their original marketing for their neck knives a few years back and lost all interest in the company.
> 
> You would be better off trying a Spyderco Urban or UKPK, which are legal for carry in the UK as well as being awesome knives.



Thanks Carrot - I just checked them out and the UK PK is another addition to the wish-list! :thumbsup: Have to say the military looks really nice and if I get the chance I am going to try and visit a shop that stocks them (next time in Germany, although they can also be purchased here in the UK, apparently). The Urban has been discontinued and will be sorely missed, according to another forum that came up on Google.


----------



## carrot (Jun 29, 2013)

I actually meant the Squeak instead of the Urban, but the Urban was great too.


----------



## diesel79 (Jun 30, 2013)

Have you ever handled the Jason Breeden Rescue?


----------



## grids7 (Jul 5, 2013)

diesel79 said:


> After the years does everyone who owns one still like it, or have you found something you prefer better?



For my typical EDC tasks, I find the Delica 4 to be a better fit. But for more typical DIY around the home, weekend projects, PM2 is the best I've had. Just fits my hand perfect, I like the compression lock, and it doesn't hog room in my pocket. I love it.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jul 19, 2013)

The PM 2 is a great knife. I had one for awhile but let it go (which I now regret) simply because it was a bit larger than what I generally need to use or prefer to EDC (I currently carry one or another of the Spyderco Sages as my EDC knife) and I've been on this "no safe queens" kick for the past year or so. ( I'm hopeful that I can cured of this relapse of common sense and sound financial management before too much further damage is done...) 

If I find another PM 2 (I think they are still in production...just scarce at the moment?) at a fair price I'll grab it. 

If you had just one good folding knife to handle most anything within reason, and provided the blade lengh is suitable for carry in your jurisdiction, it would be hard to do better than the PM 2.


----------



## carrot (Jul 19, 2013)

diesel79 said:


> Have you ever handled the Jason Breeden Rescue?



No, but I handled the previous one by Jason Breeden. I think it had a vaguely hippopotamus kind of look to it? I'm pretty sure they are very similar. It felt good in the hands, much better than it looks like it would, and had a nice heft to it.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Jul 19, 2013)

The Spyderco PM2 is an awesome Knife! But myself, I prefer the Military model it is a bit large but it seems a bit more solid than the PM2. I still have two PM2's in my collection though .


----------



## diesel79 (Jul 21, 2013)

Well my collection has grown a bit in the past few weeks. I now have a Stretch, Military, Jason Breeden Rescue, and 2 Superleafs. I'm really, really liking the Superleaf. I also ordered a Wicked Edge Pro Pack 1 sharpener with the upgraded ball joint arms. My bank account it's hurting. Lol

I've been trying to find something comparable pricewise/quality to Spyderco for some variety, but it's hard to compete with them for bang for your buck.


----------

